# BASIC PADDLING SKILLS



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > killer said:
> ...


Hey Ron, there are a lot of fish in that zone, but you need the skills to be there. Jew are one that come to mind instantly. But as:



krustayshen said:


> Yeah yeah, this all looks like good fun but let's see them try it while trolling a hard body and flicking a soft plastic.


 said, and implied, it is more for playing and developing skills than for fishing.

The real danger of fishing in this environment is line entanglement after being rolled (hook knives are the answer to this). I've trolled many times in surf landings and caught good fish, but there are inherent dangers. There are safer places to fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> :shock: ?


Have you been eating _those _mushrooms again?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> No mate, but i call bullshit on your catching fish on a kayak anywhere near the surf zone.


 Not Bullshit Pauly.... I refute that many times. Fish are in the violent foam and rocks, but it is simply dangerous to be trolling for them in that environment. I have caught many yellowtail kingfish in that environment, and tailor and trevally, along with jew and a few other species.

In the surf zone not near rocks, I have caught hundreds of tailor to 5 lb trolling in broken whitewater, usually in the immediate lee of a sandbar - so just into or on the edge of the gutter. Happy to show you how it is done. You simply need very good bracing skills. That is where they often sit waiting for baitfish to come over the sandbar.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

I've caught heaps of fish in the surf zone.................... while sitting on the beach with a 12 foot rod :lol: :lol: 
As for yak fishing in the surf zone SCREW THAT!!! I cant stay upright in little surf so no way you'll see me fishing in it


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> show me a trip report where you do precisely this ? Bollocks,is all.


Paul. You seem to have made up you mind already. You seem to be saying there are no fish in the 'rock gardens'. You seem to be saying there are no fish in the gutters or just onto the sandbars. Whether I have trip reports or not, should I be treating this comment (challenge) seriously?

I would like to give the rest of the forum an opportunity to respond to my statement before I answer. By your quote:


salticrak said:


> No mate, but
> I call bullshit on your catching fish on a kayak anywhere near the surf zone.


Not Bullshit Pauly.... I refute that many times. Fish _are_ in the violent foam and rocks, but it is simply dangerous to be trolling for them in that environment. I have caught many yellowtail kingfish in that environment, and tailor and trevally, along with jew and a few other species.

In the surf zone not near rocks, I have caught *hundreds of tailor to 5 lb trolling in broken whitewater*, usually in the immediate lee of a sandbar [/i][/b]- so just into or on the edge of the gutter. Happy to show you how it is done. You simply need very good bracing skills. That is where they often sit waiting for baitfish to come over the sandbar.[/quote]

Happy to show you how it is done. That is where they often sit waiting for baitfish to come over the sandbar. I assume you are saying I am not telling the truth. Before I reply, It might be interesting to see what other members of the forum think about fishing in this close or in those conditions......


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Not for the light-hearted Trev!


----------

